# Mulhouse - Cite d' automobile & Cite du train



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm thinking of visiting the Cite d' automobile & Cite du train in Mulhouse next time I am down that way and wondered what the parking was like for motorhomes? Access from the motorway looks reasonable on google earth.

My wife is disabled and uses and electric scooter, so I don't want to get involved with buses if possible.

Any recommendations for an aire or campsite nearby would be welcome as well.

Sandy

ps I haven't mentioned this ambition to my wife yet, hope she has a good book! 
:wink: :wink:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

If this is the one at the Peugeot plant then they have a stopover for about 4 campers with electric for free. Was not that impressed with the museum but then I was comparing it with Coventry which is free entry and has so much more.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Hi, I was at the Mulhouse motor museum 2 weeks ago. Visited it on the way down to the Monaco GP. 
We stayed at http://www.camping-de-lill.com/ for the night, then drove from here and parked in the motor museums carpark to visit it.
The carpark is plenty big enough for motorhomes. 
The campsite is just outside the city center and 5/10 min drive from the car museum.
Cannot help with the train museum though.
Give me a shout if you need any more info.

Jason


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you for the replies, I should perhaps have given links to the two sites. This is the car museum <<here>> and this is the train museum <<here>>.

The car museum contains 520 cars according to wikipedia, which is plenty for me! They include 123 bugatis!

Sandy


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Sandy got the wrong place, the Peugeot one is not to far away at Sochaux. Peugeot Museum You will certainly be able to get access from the stopover it is less than 100yds from the entrance. I will certainly be calling in the other one please leave some feedback on it if you get there before I do.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

jasp said:


> Hi, I was at the Mulhouse motor museum 2 weeks ago. Visited it on the way down to the Monaco GP.
> We stayed at http://www.camping-de-lill.com/ for the night, then drove from here and parked in the motor museums carpark to visit it.
> The carpark is plenty big enough for motorhomes.
> The campsite is just outside the city center and 5/10 min drive from the car museum.
> ...


We are going to vist both museums in three week on our way down to Interlaken.

Did you make the trip down to Mullhous in one journey or did you stop off over night somewhere. I was thinking of going via Luxembourg, Metz, Nancy and an over night stop at Kayserberg, but equally the more direct route via Epinal is also appealing especially with there being facilities in the car park.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There is plenty of space for parking at both the motor museum and the train museum, so no problem, and plenty of access for disabled.

We went to both last year, and well worth the visit on both counts.

Mulsheim is also well worth a visit, as it is the home of Bugatti.

There is a good campsite in Mulsheim, right next to the communal swimming pool, and the Bugatti trail is an interesting walk - get two good books !!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Sorry Sandy got the wrong place, the Peugeot one is not to far away at Sochaux. Peugeot Museum You will certainly be able to get access from the stopover it is less than 100yds from the entrance. I will certainly be calling in the other one please leave some feedback on it if you get there before I do.


I'll also report back after my visit.

If your ever going to Berlin, I can thoroughly recommend calling in at the VW Autostadt in Wolfsburg. It's awesome, and ever has it's own stellplatz.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Made the trip to Mulhouse in one go from the Europort at Rotterdam.
About 440miles. Full days driving, but not too bad. Toll free roads all the way, via Luxembourg, Metz etc.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mulhouse Schlumpf motor museum - you'll love it!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As above - well worth a visit. It is awesome!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for your great responses, we have now visited the train museum and found the parking easy. The car park isn't huge but there is plenty of room for longer vehicles, even RV's, at the far end of the car park. There were four motorhomes parked at the site during our visit.

Unfortunately we spent so long looking at the train museum that there wasn't time to visit the car museum, so that will have to wait until next time.

Sandy


----------

